# UberDrugs: Uber driver orders gang out of his car after passenger does a drug deal from window



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

PUBLISHED:07:55 EST, 11 March 2016|UPDATED:08:05 EST, 11 March 2016

Read more:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-deal-window-refuse-leave.html#ixzz42bYuGRFP
Follow us:@MailOnline on Twitter|DailyMail on Facebook

Intense moment brave Uber driver orders gang out of his car after passenger (allegedly) does a drug deal from window - but they refuse to leave










Read more:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-deal-window-refuse-leave.html#ixzz42bYXf7Jd


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Sometimes I forget how dangerous this gig is. The thrill is gone and I hope to be soon. The rates are so low and there are so many drivers that you can put rides on lay-a-way now. I'm glad the driver didn't get hurt


----------



## NYGUY (Feb 7, 2016)

From experience as a driver working overnights for many years a good percentage of driving seems to be from illegal activity like drugs and prostitution. My advice is to never call them out on what they are doing even if is obvious. Sometimes you have to choose the lesser of two evils to protect yourself and finish the trip and take actions afterwards. As drivers we are vulnerable in countless ways and our personal safety should always be the top priority.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Good for the driver. 
1. He wasn't assaulted for ordering pax out the car. 
2. He stood up for himself and his values "and stood FIRM". 

Wonder if he will continue Uber'ing..?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

And the all the poor driver gets out of this is a canned response from Uber, a shortened fare, a 1 star rating from the PAX, and if the PAX is bold enough, a lawsuit against the driver like the Taco Bell dude is doing. hope the ride was a least a 2.1 surge if nothing else.


----------



## Reddy (Dec 17, 2015)

This guy is so lucky that it didn't go bad. He came probably within inches of getting pounded.

The best advise I've read , if you're ever in a similar situation, is to stop your vehicle at a populated location. Get out and either run or walk away but do not stay in your vehicle and argue or have a conflict. You car is not worth it. Walk away or run. No amount of self pride or the love of your car is worth risking your life over. Just get away as quickly as possible. Call the police and find a safe spot until they arrive. This was advise I read from a seasoned cab driver.

Rideshare On!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Unless I missed something here, you're suggesting a driver demonstrate fear, abandon his vehicle, and run to rat on seasoned criminals to the police???

Oh yeah that'll go WELL

Note that I'm definitely not suggesting you allow and overlook rape and murder in your back seat, or offer "driveby shooting specials", but having a panic attack, being an idgit, and sticking your neck out to get alleged drug dealers off the street is crazy. It also won't work.

And if they don't kill ya (like if they actually aren't the scary thugs you thought), you can surely expect to get deactivated for "escaping from vehicle, abandoning passengers, and talking paranoid crap about your paying customers to police"


Reddy said:


> This guy is so lucky that it didn't go bad. He came probably within inches of getting pounded.
> 
> The best advise I've read , if you're ever in a similar situation, is to stop your vehicle at a populated location. Get out and either run or walk away but do not stay in your vehicle and argue or have a conflict. You car is not worth it. Walk away or run. No amount of self pride or the love of your car is worth risking your life over. Just get away as quickly as possible. Call the police and find a safe spot until they arrive. This was advise I read from a seasoned cab driver.
> 
> Rideshare On!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber drugs ?

I thought we were doing pharmacy deliveries now.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

After 2 1/2 years it's time to get a dash-cam. I had a drunk passenger aggressively threaten to kill me when I kicked his idiot group out of my car about a month ago in L.A. Yup, I wish I had that on video to post all over the internet. Luckily for the little punk passenger, I realized it was his liquor talking and I just waited for him to get out of the car, never even left my seat or stopped smiling as his stupid ass!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I picked up this one guy. I took him to three different locations waiting about 5-10 minutes at each one. Ya he was dealing. He was telling me to take him to work, then go to his place first then his girlfriends place second because he forgot something there. Then when I dropped him at his job, that business was no where close to that last location. I thought something was up after the second location because he didn't know what her apartment looked like from the front. He said he always came in the back door. Really dude. Easy way of transportation I guess.


----------



## samsung191 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry but the driver is an idiot. That is not how you handle a situation like that. Lucky he didn't get his brains blasted all over the car seat or stabbed.


----------



## UberMaine14 (Apr 14, 2016)

I need a camera


----------

